
What system do you use for bug tracking? - ACSparks
I am interested in seeing how you track bugs during development and acceptance testing.<p>We use bugzilla, but it leaves a little to be desired.
======
abstractbill
Trac ( <http://trac.edgewall.org/> ) is awesome. It also has very good
integration with subversion, if you want that (but you can ignore that aspect
if you just want a bug-tracker).

~~~
theremora
There is a local company Assembla.com that has a basecamp like online project
management service. it has Trac as one of the features. I am using it for our
project, which includes a couple of developers in the Boston area and a couple
in India.

------
SwellJoe
Trac is very nice, as other have stated. It's kinda like SourceForge done
right, in the sense that it has source browsing, a wiki for web pages, and a
bug tracker with good notification capabilities. Last time I used it it was
absolutely retarded about user accounts and saving settings (you had to carry
around an MD5 "key", rather than being able to log in).

We're using FlySpray, because it drops into our CMS (Joomla) with relative
ease, and we wanted customers to be able to file bugs. We also use it for
support. It works pretty well, has all of the features we needed, and is a
really nice clean and simple codebase, so customizations are relatively easy.
It's also a low-dependency PHP project, so it'll drop onto any ol' hosting
account with a database, and runs plenty fast.

------
pg
Comments at the top of the file.

~~~
abstractbill
On personal projects I use comments like

    
    
        (defun foo (x y z)
          ;; FIXME: foo should not barf if x is nil
    

and then periodically grep all my sources for "FIXME".

~~~
staunch
This is so common that many of the syntax files for Vim even have TODO FIXME
XXX NOTE and others included, so they're highlighted and easy to spot.

------
rams
Check out Roundup - <http://roundup.sourceforge.net/> .

~~~
koobe
I Second that. Extremely easy to set up and comes with quite reasonable
default configuration.

------
mattjaynes
When I have a choice (not very often when working with a company) I use
FogBugz. It's a bit pricey compared to FREE, but now that they have a hosted
version, it's great if you need to track bugs with a team.

The simplicity and approach of FogBugz is fantastic. Really worth a look if
you have the cash to afford it. That being said - they do have provide it for
free if you only need 2 accounts. See:
<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.482288>

~~~
portLAN
Joel, we know it's you.

------
christefano
I use a heavily modified version of Case Tracker, a group of addon modules for
the Drupal CMS. It's similar to other helpdesks (it's actually a fork of the
project and project release modules that are used at drupal.org) and it's
being extended by a student during this year's Google Summer of Code.

Since Case Tracker runs in Drupal it's just one feature of an entire suite. I
have all the features I need, from web-to-email, email-to-web (posting by
email or phone), XML-RPC, a full range of access controls, wiki functionality,
RSS feeds, etc.

------
alex_c
Mantis is good, and it's fairly similar to Bugzilla (though better), so the
transition should be pretty smooth. It was also a breeze to set up.

------
elad
TRAC's my current favorite.

Too all the people using comments in the code and the like, that's very good
when you're a 1-2 person team, but when you (hopefully) have more coders,
possibly QA people and (god forbid) customers who complain about stuff that
doesn't work well, you'd better switch to something that's more manageable.

------
zviband
I've used trac and mantis. Trac is kinda a pain to set up. Mantis is easy to
set up, but very ugly.

------
jdvolz
I use //TODO: in my Visual Studio stuff. VS will find them for you
automatically, I don't even have to grep for them.

I also try to write code so small and simple that it approaches the complexity
of "Hello World." That way, it's easy to find the bugs.

------
chaostheory
I like keeping things simple while we're still small, so right now we just use
37signals' basecamp's (<http://www.basecamphq.com/>) to do list. this will
probably change in the future

------
tristian
If I'm just working alone: ToDoList by AbstractSpoon Software
<http://www.abstractspoon.com/>

For small projects it's enough to manage all my tasks, including bugs.

------
gojomo
Personal projects: a 'TODO' text file, 1 line per issue, open in the editor
(emacs or Eclipse) for the project.

Group/open-source projects: JIRA, which was a nice step up from Sourceforge's
built-in tracking.

------
entelarust
<http://16bugs.com/>

------
palish
I fix bugs before I need to track them.

------
nostrademons
Mantis. Not great, but good enough - for now. May replace it if our needs get
more complex.

------
gleb
<http://acunote.com> Naturally :-)

------
msiegel
checklists stored in emails, & the backs of credit-card-bill envelopes

------
staunch
A simple shared spreadsheet in Google Docs for small projects. Trac for some
others.

------
arc_of_descent
Mantis. But I tend to think the pages are too long.

------
vikram
index cards

------
mynameishere
Notepad

~~~
brlewis
Ick. I would never rely on so crude a tool as Notepad for my bug tracking. I
use emacs (text-mode).

------
dfranke
A whiteboard.

------
nmeyer
Unfuddle!

